# Boer buckling



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Just brought this little man home the other day. He is a 5 month old registered boer. What do you guys think? The first picture his legs look really wierd so ignore that and the second he is hunched up and cold but hopefully between the two you can ge a good idea.
Thanks


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

He looks beefy lol. I don't know much about boers so I can't say much


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Some thoughts: 

Pros:
-Thick, well muscled rump 
-Same goes for the shoulder 
-Strong jaw
-Deep jaw
-Looks to have a wide horn set
-Good brisket
-Good chest floor
-Decent body length
-Good spring of ribs
-Good depth in rear barrel
-Good straight legs
-Good pasterns

Cons:
-Needs bigger bones
-Lacks depth in heart girth
-Short rump
-Steep rump


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Good to know, thanks! I didn't really think his rump was all that steep, maybe it's the pictures or maybe I just have no idea what im talking about haha. He looks much more masculine and beefy than our older buck even, and the does seem to prefer him too. They seem to let him breed them and run from our other guy. His colour Marker is on ALL the does with the other guys colour being on a couple as well as his.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Better pictures with him set up would help a lot as well  But he looks to be a promising young buck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pro's:
Decent brisket
Good rump
Rump not to steep
Topline not bad, he is young and growing
Solid pasterns

Cons:
Needs length
Lacking roman nose, buck character, too flat.


----------

